# Does it wallow?



## Perseus

I have been thinking - just thinking at the moment - of gettiing an an ex-display, pre-registered Autosleeper Bourton on a Merc chassis.

I have read in the mags that the Merc range of Autosleepers, the Stanton, Bourton and Malvern all 'wallow' especially going round corners.

Does anyone have any expereice of any of these vehicles. and if so does yours 'wallow'?

Many thanks for any replies.



John

And if so, would airbags solve the problem?


----------



## mikkidee

Hi John,
Our MH Jain the 416 chassis and yes it is wallowy. But for us gives a smoother ride.
Mike


----------



## peedee

The cure is to fit air suspension on the rear. I have Airides on my 316.

peedee


----------



## Pard

Having had a Fiat before (admittedly the pre-X250 model) , the suspension on a Merc is definitely softer, and so there is a little bit more lean on roundabouts etc, but the trade-off is far better ride comfort IMO. I've tackled mountain hairpins and sweeping curves with no problems at all, and you learn to relax and drive to suit! However, if you lust after that bang and clatter over every small crevice in our superb contemporary road surfaces, then don't chose the Merc.


----------



## wooly

Hi. A Wallow is a place full of mud and water that pigs roll in !!
Michael


----------



## Pard

Yes, but to wallow in something (e.g. ones Merc) is - to quote my thesaurus, to "luxuriate in, bask in, revel in, glory in, indulge (oneself) in", etc etc.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

wooly said:


> Hi. A Wallow is a place full of mud and water that pigs roll in !!
> Michael


I've seen campers like that.


----------



## peedee

You can wallow as much as you like with air suspension :lol: 

peedee


----------



## jud

hi perseus. in 2004 we bought a brand new 316 cdi auto trail sprint shift 5 cylinder what a machine very fast .in the 3 years we owned it all we had done to it was a new battery yes they do rock & roll but a very good smooth ride like all m/h's just treat it with respect and it will look after you . we have a fiat 160 bhp now but if the need Arieses we would by an other . jud :wink:


----------



## DeeGee7

Hi Perseus, our Hampshire on a 315 base gives us a soft comfortable ride. When travelling along a pot holed road it soaks up the lumps and bumps and makes for an enjoyable driving experience. It does lean slightly when cornering but nothing that is worrying.


----------



## DrRoger

peedee said:


> The cure is to fit air suspension on the rear. I have Airides on my 316.
> 
> peedee


Hi, we're going to see a 2010 Auto-sleepers Devon tomorrow on a 316. What are 'air rides'? 
It has chassis upgrade to 3500kg & I wonder if that makes a roll difference?


----------



## loughrigg

DrRoger said:


> Hi, we're going to see a 2010 Auto-sleepers Devon tomorrow on a 316. What are 'air rides'?
> It has chassis upgrade to 3500kg & I wonder if that makes a roll difference?


Dr Roger

Have a look here

http://airride.co.uk/

Mike


----------



## DrRoger

Thanks Mike for the info. I think we'll just have to see how it feels. Our Trooper couldn't be thrown round islands like our old Honda Accord. Our border-collie on the back seat didn't like that anyway.
Be interesting to see whether it is feasible to use as a 2nd vehicle like we did the Trooper.


----------



## GROUNDHOG

So what is the final verdict, we get our new Worcester in the next few days and still debating air rides. Probably wait and see but from those with longer term experience what do you think please.....


----------



## DrRoger

We bought our Devon & I absolutely love it. Use it daily to nip to Tescos & round the village as well as dual carriageway (60mph limit) & motorways. The Devon & I feel more comfortable at 60mph. The reason is particularly when it's windy there is some sway-much more than the Trooper & 60mph=2300rpm, 70mph=2600-2700mph & 80mph=3000+rpm.

The whole ride is much more comfortable than the Trooper tho' that would do 2000rpm for 70mph.

I think for me I'd need to test-drive a motorhome with air-rides before buying, but at this time no need.


----------



## Spannerman007

You are lucky to have a Mercedes chassis that wallowed. In 2008 I purchased a new Berk****e and the ride was so harsh that it shook itself to bits. I was going to fit air suspension but when cracks appeared in the roof I gave it back.
I must say though I liked the living side very much. It was a good layout, comfortable and well designed. It just did not like being moved!

Spannerman007


----------



## Cherekee

Hi,
A friend has just bought a new Bourton on a Merc 316. They have Continental Vanco 2 235/16 tyres. I have advised them to load up and go and get the weights sorted but to save them the trouble has anybody got the tyre pressures handy as a start. They look well hard to me.

Alan


----------



## DrRoger

Ours are 44psi front & rear unladen & 51psi front & 55psi rear laden. On last service-our first the Mercedes mechanic was very helpful & lowered the pressure to the spec inside the driver's door. Result was better handling & a quieter ride.

In March had an early season trip to Devon to pick up a Sounding Bowl (http://www.soundingbowls.com/) & stayed on the Camping Club site on Dartmoor, it was good. For us it was cross-country to the M5. I tend to cruise easily at 60mph though have plenty of oomph for overtaking-steady as a rock.

Find build quality a bit dodgy-details like toilet roll holder falling off, microwave a bit squeaky & shower door rattle & slight drip from waste-pipe-all now fixed for free at annual service by Marquis!

Maybe too much info, but may be of interest to someone...


----------



## GROUNDHOG

Just returned from a trip of nearly 3000 miles through Europe and can absolutely confirm even on Alpine roads it doesn't wallow and has plenty of grunt that left a few cars standing! Ride was fantastic and the Merc drove superbly.


----------

